# Missed it



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Help. I was working in one room with the tv in the other room this morning and got distracted. Some idiot wants to change labor day to a Islamic holiday. Did anyone hear who that is? What a mental midget. I am curious who could be so stupid.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

tyson foods in Tenn or Kentucky google it


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

http://creepingsharia.wordpress.com/200 ... d-al-fitr/

Here is a link


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

great idea......maybe we can change 4th of July to "All Muslim Day"!


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

ruger1 said:


> http://creepingsharia.wordpress.com/2008/08/02/tyson-foods-drops-labor-day-for-eid-al-fitr/
> 
> Here is a link[/quote
> 
> *email Tyson right now and threaten to boycott the bastards....do it now!]*


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

:eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll:

This is crazy!!!!


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

i am writing to advise my immediate boycott of all Tyson products due to your anti American behavior. as i understand it, the Shelbyville Tenn. plant will drop the recognition of labor day, in favor of recognizing a Muslim Holiday. this is very disturbing and, IMO, an anti American stance on the behalf of your sleazy organization. I am enlisting the support of all my acquaintenances who are patriots and not traitors of this great country. i have no problem with religious freedom, but I think the abandonment of traditional American holidays to accommodate the Muslim religion is ridiculous.

*go to Tyson on the web and send email....*

i don't expect a reply back either........


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

mosques and churches are acceptable public facilities for prayer. for any organization to build a prayer room is over accommodating....the Muslims needs to get real and understand American doesn't play favorites!


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

They are but children asking for what they want. It is up to society to give them what they need.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

just say no..............and boycott the company that bows to them.
economic puhishment works here, if enough people get on board.


----------



## franchi (Oct 29, 2005)

> Labor Day Still Recognized at Tyson Foods; Union Contract Provision only at Shelbyville, TN Plant
> 
> Springdale, Arkansas - August 4, 2008 - Contrary to recent reports, Labor Day is still a holiday at Tyson Foods. This issue concerns only the plant at Shelbyville, TN. The majority of employees at the Tyson plant in Shelbyville, TN, are represented by the Retail, Wholesale and Department Stores Union (RWDSU), an American union that asked for and received Eid al-Fitr, as one of their eight paid holidays, in place of Labor Day. This applies only to the Shelbyville plant and resulted as part of the union contract negotiated last fall. This change does not apply to Tyson Foods' other 118 plants. This is not a religious accommodation, rather, it is part of a union-initiated contract demand.
> 
> ...


----------



## cwoparson (Aug 23, 2007)

Seems to me people should be just as upset with the union that demanded this change as with the plant that accepted them. Seems strange also that Tyson does not have control of what is accepted at each of it's plants. Maybe union members nation wide should be informed as to what their union is doing in their name. What union was this? Do they have a web site forum where this information could be posted for all to see?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Maybe Tyson needs a letter, and so does the union. I don't care if Tyson has to close their plant to stop this. Let the union find out that they can all go without jobs. Let Tyson understand that they are still accountable, they knuckled under.


----------



## Two Dogs (Nov 1, 2006)

http://www.sunherald.com/prnewswire/story/727048.html

This article says it all.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

This sounds like we are headed down the same path as the Netherlands and France. Those nations and the United States will not be defeated by war, but by the birthrate of radicals within our borders. Many are not radical now, but give them time. First they want an inch, then they want a mile. As soon as they are the majority prepare yourself for a world of hurt. They will vote in what ever they want.



> 'Multiculturalism Run Amok' as Muslims Repeal Labor Day in Tennessee
> By English First
> SPRINGFIELD, Va., Aug. 4 --English First today denounced as "multiculturalism run amok" a decision by a Tennessee Tyson Foods' poultry plant to eliminate Labor Day as a paid holiday for employees and replace it with a paid observance of a Muslim holy day
> 
> ...


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

I'll be damned! Thats all I got to say about that.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

franchinatersss said:


> > Labor Day Still Recognized at Tyson Foods; Union Contract Provision only at Shelbyville, TN Plant
> >
> > Springdale, Arkansas - August 4, 2008 - Contrary to recent reports, Labor Day is still a holiday at Tyson Foods. This issue concerns only the plant at Shelbyville, TN. The majority of employees at the Tyson plant in Shelbyville, TN, are represented by the Retail, Wholesale and Department Stores Union (RWDSU), an American union that asked for and received Eid al-Fitr, as one of their eight paid holidays, in place of Labor Day. This applies only to the Shelbyville plant and resulted as part of the union contract negotiated last fall. This change does not apply to Tyson Foods' other 118 plants. This is not a religious accommodation, rather, it is part of a union-initiated contract demand.
> >
> > ...


what the hell else would this be......other than a religious accomodation? 
try this crap at a Fortune 500 HQ and let me know how that plays out...
"OH, yes, Mr. CEO, i would like to request a prayer room for use twice a day and a foot bath as well"........hang on, it's coming folks! :eyeroll:


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

franchinatersss said:


> > Labor Day Still Recognized at Tyson Foods; Union Contract Provision only at Shelbyville, TN Plant
> >
> > Springdale, Arkansas - August 4, 2008 - Contrary to recent reports, Labor Day is still a holiday at Tyson Foods. This issue concerns only the plant at Shelbyville, TN. The majority of employees at the Tyson plant in Shelbyville, TN, are represented by the Retail, Wholesale and Department Stores Union (RWDSU), an American union that asked for and received Eid al-Fitr, as one of their eight paid holidays, in place of Labor Day. This applies only to the Shelbyville plant and resulted as part of the union contract negotiated last fall. This change does not apply to Tyson Foods' other 118 plants. This is not a religious accommodation, rather, it is part of a union-initiated contract demand.
> >
> > ...


*oh yeah, NO-bama would support this **** all the way.......yep, hang on for some change you aren't going to believe....* *of course all in the name of "diversity and fairness".......  *


----------



## Two Dogs (Nov 1, 2006)

It's ok to have a prayer room for them, on company time, at work, but if I say "Under God" the s**t will hit the fan. The Liberal "Free Thinkers" better be careful or the monster thatr they thought they could control will turn around and knock them on their free thinking a#$.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

yes, by all means, let's give them access to the room where we serve
*"lemonade and urinal cake". *:lol:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Wow. uke:

I'm curious to see how both candidates respond to this happening. Does anyone have position statements from either of them?


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I can about guess what they would be!!!! uke:


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

R y a n said:


> Wow. uke:
> 
> I'm curious to see how both candidates respond to this happening. Does anyone have position statements from either of them?


 :lol:


----------

